# Time Warner shuffled channels - Tivos lost them all



## macjeepster (Sep 2, 2007)

CWCNY in Central New York completely changed all its HD channel numbers. Both of my Premieres w/tuning adapters lost all channels above 99.
Local tech passed me off to Cable Card specialist, who had me read stuff from the cable card installer menus. She even tried unpairing and re-pairing the cable card; nothing worked.
She said nobody else she knew of had this problem, but I have have the problem on both boxes. She offered me a roll today but I'm too busy. The tech will be here tomorrow.
I'll report back.
It's interesting, usually when a channel changes, even one I don't have turned on, I get a message on my TiVo. This time, every channel changed and no message. It's even worse than when the tuning adapter breaks, because at least then, I can get the main network HD channels and a few more. With this, it's every HD channel.
I think TW is doing this region by region, so maybe they'll learn something from yo situation that will help others.


----------



## WO312 (Jan 24, 2003)

Not sure what a roll is going to do, especially since it's both boxes. I would suspect a Tivo problem - the channel guide probably hasn't been updated. I forget what the procedure is for a channel problem, but you might want to start by calling Tivo.

As a start, did you check what Tivo says your channels are vs. what they really are? I suspect Tivo is still showing the old channel lineup.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Sounds like two problems:

1) TWC didn't report the channel changes to Tribune, who manages the data for TiVo's channel guide (and many other things). That's why TiVo didn't send you a message.

2) TWC didn't update their channel map, which is used by the CableCARD. That's why you can't even tune to channels above 99.

Both of these issues are TWC's and need be handled 100% at their end, is affecting all of their customers in your area and a truck roll to your house is completely unnecessary and will prove useless.

Basically... TWC once again proved to be completely inept.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

With tuning adapter plugged in channel map comes from it, overriding cable card. Try unplugging tuning adapter and see if you can tune at least non SDV channels using the cable card mappings (like the HD local channels such as ABC, NBC should be non SDV).

Of course if you haven't done it already you should power cycle tuning adapters 1st before trying anything else.


----------



## 4craig (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm also affected by the change in channels. The issue really is that TiVo doesn't have the channels updated in the guide. 

I saw that the tuning adapter wasn't tuning channels but that was because we were trying to use the old channel numbers. When you go to the new channel numbers I haven't had any problems with the TA grabbing the feed.

I tried redoing the guided setup twice to get the new channel lineup but both times it just got the old one. If you go to the TiVo website and look at TV listing for our area there is an option for "Time Warner Cable (Digital Rebuild)" that has the correct channels. However, the TiVo itself won't let you get this as your channel lineup when you do the guided setup.

Any ideas on other ways to get the correct guide data and channel lineup?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

4craig said:


> Any ideas on other ways to get the correct guide data and channel lineup?


 File an issue with TiVo using the Report a Lineup Issue page.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

This is deja vu all over again. TWC SW Ohio did a major lineup change in August 2009. See this thread for pertinent info:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=432111
The key point is how zap2it is integral to the TiVo guide process. See posts 183 and 95 in particular. You may need to try selecting a neighboring zip code in the Guided Setup in order to get the "rebuild" lineup as one of the choices.

Minimizing hassle depends on TWC, zap2it and Tivo all doing their jobs perfectly (good luck with that ).


----------



## kezarjg (Oct 4, 2009)

Just worked through this on my Tivo.

First, get a copy of the new channel lineup from Time Warner. I would submit the link, but the forum doesn't trust me yet...

Second, goto TiVo Central -> Messages and Settings -> Settings -> Channels -> Channel List -> Press Enter. This returns you to the guided setup where you select your channel lineup.

Note - When going through the channel confirmation step, be sure to say 'I don't know - pick another channel' for all the two digit channels. Only confirm the three digit channels. After a long delay to download your guide data, you should be all set.

Good luck!


----------



## CybrFyre (Mar 25, 2008)

Our TWC guide changes start 6/25... will be "interesting". Central NY here.


----------



## dave13077 (Jan 11, 2009)

CybrFyre said:


> Our TWC guide changes start 6/25... will be "interesting". Central NY here.


I am also in CNY and our lineup changed on the 18th.


----------



## DianneCT (Feb 23, 2007)

We just finished doing the guided set-up to sync TimeWarner new channel lineup with TiVo. It does work...

You have to look for the digital re-build selection, so we had to answer NO many times to the question "Is this your channel" before getting to this selection. Scroll down to the HD channels you are looking for to verify the new channels.

You will probably also have to re-set all your season passes!

Good luck to all affected....


----------



## macjeepster (Sep 2, 2007)

kezarjg said:


> Just worked through this on my Tivo.
> 
> First, get a copy of the new channel lineup from Time Warner. I would submit the link, but the forum doesn't trust me yet...
> 
> ...


This is exactly right; After painfully watching the TWCNY cable guy trying to operate my TiVo remote, the phone tech and I figured out I needed to do a fresh guided setup. One is working well, on the other one I OK'd some 2-digit channels, so it's wonky. I'll redo that one.

The roll wasn't a total waste, though. The the cable guy measured the signal strength after the splitter and found it was marginal; he installed an amplified splitter, which may reduce the frequency of problems with my dreaded tuning adapters.

For the time being I'm keeping a eye on my season passes to be sure they keep working after the complete reshuffling of the channels.


----------



## macjeepster (Sep 2, 2007)

Now both TiVos are working perfectly.
Fortunately I had the smart people on this board to help me stsor it out.
I'm hoping the amp the cable guy installed makes the tuning adapter last longer.
While Time Warner was less knowledgeable than I would have liked, "A cable card? You don't see many of them any more," I must give them credit for being responsive and quick. 
When I asked, they even gave me a $13 credit for my trouble.
Alls well that ends well.
With the 2 Premieres and the MyBook I've purchased in the past couple of years, no way am I going to switch back to DirectTV.:up:


----------



## 4craig (Feb 11, 2008)

kezarjg said:


> Just worked through this on my Tivo.
> 
> First, get a copy of the new channel lineup from Time Warner. I would submit the link, but the forum doesn't trust me yet...
> 
> ...


Just wanted to thank *kezarjg* for his input. That worked perfectly to get my channels in sync. Of course the next day TWC and TiVo finally did get their stuff lined up and it also pushed the new lineup to me.

I submitted a channel lineup request to TiVo and they marked it as resolved so I'm not sure if it was the chicken or the egg but at least it works.


----------



## CybrFyre (Mar 25, 2008)

Hunh. My HD Tivo is pulling in the hd versions on both the sd & hd chans. And still a couple days to go. Have not checked the Elite.


----------



## CybrFyre (Mar 25, 2008)

Ugh. Season passes showing chan nums from old lineup. ToDo list empty.


----------



## Stuckeyboss (Apr 28, 2003)

kezarjg said:


> Just worked through this on my Tivo.
> 
> First, get a copy of the new channel lineup from Time Warner. I would submit the link, but the forum doesn't trust me yet...
> 
> ...


This worked like a charm after our major channel shakeup here in San Diego. Thank you!


----------



## billdav (Dec 14, 2008)

I am in San Diego and I wouldn't say it worked like a charm.

It did at least find the channels.

It appears that the majority of my season passes did not get translated to the new channels.  I have to redo those manually and I can't do that for shows that are on hiatus.

Most of the channels that had the letters "HD" in their name no longer do and the programs in them are not marked as HD which means that filtering on HD in searches no longer works. This breaks many of my wishlists as well.


----------



## billdav (Dec 14, 2008)

The broadcast network channels have had their HD versions moved down to the low number channels (5-13). These same channels are duplicated in the 1200's but with an order which is not consistent with the broadcast numbers. My season passes which had previously been in the 700's for these channels all got translated to the 1200's.

Example: KFMB (CBS) which was SD broadcast channel 8, had its HD version on 708. Now the HD version is on 8 and 1209. Why not 1208, which is apparently unused? Better yet, why couldn't it translate my season passes from 708 in the old to 8 in the new instead of 1209?


----------



## Karen M (Oct 10, 2014)

I just had this happen to me in the West Valley area of Los Angeles. I was about to start pulling my hair out with my TiVo not recognizing that all of the channels had changed, until I found this thread. The guided setup process worked fine. Thank You!


----------

